# Anyone heard fault code 2A6E ECU internal fault permanent, car not starting.



## baileyboy2008 (May 22, 2021)

Hi I have that fault code on a 2007 mini cooper s r56 with no start, it has a spark but does not seem to be getting the right fuel quantity. If I disconnect the plug to the high pressure fuel pump.the car starts up runs till it get hot then cuts out. It won't run at all with the plug on. I don't no if I have a ecu fault or a wire somewhere causing this.


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bimmerfest!

I moved your posting to the Mini Board so you can get model-specific help. You had it posted in the BMW E21 forum.


----------

